# Guadalajara trails 3



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hoy domingo tenia un rodada bastante larga con el grupo de expertos, pero sinceramente me dió mucha flojera, ya que esta semana tuve mucho trabajo y estaba muy cansado, asi que mejor me levante tarde y tome mi camara fotografica y me fui tranquilamente a hacer una ruta que es de las favoritas aqui en Guadalajara, especialmente a los amantes de las subidas. Se llama Torre del vigia # 2.
Aqui les envio unas fotos, comienza con subida, despues subida y mas subida hasta que llegas a una altura considerable como la que se muestra en las fotos panoramicas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mas fotos:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Y por qué se llama torre del vigia # 2?
Por esto:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

si, muchas subidas 

gracias por las fotos...yo tengo el mismo jersey Race Face por cierto


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That`s out of Primavera too? I think the ST that you posted before looked more interresting, but it sure is pretty no matter how you slice it!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF... tus posts siempre son de lo mejor !! Excelente!!

Tengo que darme una vuelta por alla.... 

Como va la Minute??


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Respondiendo*

Crisillo: Sí, son muchas subidas, pero de regreso es pura bajada, super divertida y se alcanzan velocidades bastante altas, y el suelo es muy variado y algunos rock gardens y tramos muy empinados y tecnicos.
Ahora que vengas a este lado del charco, a tu tierra de Costa Rica, si puedes pasar por aca con gusto te paseamos por estos interesantes lugares. Aqui te prestamos bicis, no tenemos algo tan exotico como tu Terremoto, pero si alguna mas mundana Rocky Mountain.
Saludos.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

That`s out of Primavera too? I think the ST that you posted before looked more interresting, but it sure is pretty no matter how you slice it!
Rodar y rodar:
Yes, it is. Is the same place "Bosque de la Primavera". There are many tracks to go. The other I posted was Torre # 1. And this one, is Torre # 2.
There are other Torre # 3, this will be the next post. Every torre has its own beauty.

Warp:
Gracias, que bueno que les guste, esto me motiva a seguir posteando, saludos a los biker del DF y cuado quieran darse una vuelta por aca, yo les organizo algo interesante, ya saben aqui los recibimos con los brazos abiertos:thumbsup: 
Sobre la Minute, la sigo probando y cada salida me gusta mas, parece que ya se estan asentado los sellos, y cada vez esta mas suave PLUSH, claro que comparandola con la anterior All Mountain 150 mm. tiene unos zapatos muy grandes que llenar, pero lo que te puedo decir a este momento en cuanto a la ventaja que le senti desde el primer dia fue la rapidez para girar y la facilidad para seguir una linea en situaciones tecnicas( yo creo que esto se debe a su distancia tan corta entre A.-C a pesar de tener 140 mm), tambien por supuesto la disminucion de peso se siente bastante en rutas largas.
Yo pienso que la gente que habla mal de ella es porque son bikers grandes o pesados, para lo cual el sistema SVP no es el IDEAL, porque la valvula SVP no es tan fuerte y el peso la sobrepasa y para que les funcione les tienen que poner demasiada presion y esto ocaciona restricciones en el movimiento. Es por eso que el inventor de estas Valvulas Charles Curnutt, tuvo que ingeniar junto con Foes, el ratio 2:1 para que funcionen sin restriccion en todo tipo de bikers.
Un poco mas adelante enviare un reporte mas detallado, sobre este y otros temas interesantes de desempeño que he estado experimentado


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Crisillo: Sí, son muchas subidas, pero de regreso es pura bajada, super divertida y se alcanzan velocidades bastante altas, y el suelo es muy variado y algunos rock gardens y tramos muy empinados y tecnicos.
> Ahora que vengas a este lado del charco, a tu tierra de Costa Rica, si puedes pasar por aca con gusto te paseamos por estos interesantes lugares. Aqui te prestamos bicis, no tenemos algo tan exotico como tu Terremoto, pero si alguna mas mundana Rocky Mountain.
> Saludos.:thumbsup:


Muchas gracias DrF...... sería un honor rodar en la Rocky :thumbsup: .... gracias a Dios he tenido oportunidad de comprar bicis "exóticas" como las Ventanas.... pero eso no le quita mérito a otras bicis buenas de otras marcas 

esta vez no tengo chance, pero de fijo México está en mi lista... me encantaría ir a rodar con la gente de este foro... y darme un buen paseo por allá


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Un poco mas adelante enviare un reporte mas detallado, sobre este y otros temas interesantes de desempeño que he estado experimentado


Lo espero con ansias!!!

Eso de las suspensiones como que me da en el lugar correcto!! :thumbsup:

El unico problema que tengo con el SPV es que no puedo ir por debajo de las 75psi o tengo problemas con air pasando de la camara principal (90psi) al damper.

Asi, lo siento un poco aspero, pero pedalea de miedo y en terreno "de a deveras" anda fenomenal.

Mucho mejor que el Float... que anda muy suavecito en terreno facil, pero del "midstroke" en adelante, se siente bastante aspero. Termino usando menos viaje de la suspension que con el 5th y el 5th se lleva de calle al Fox en amortiguacion (damping).

No se que tal con una tijera... pero yo me decantaria mas por la version en TPC.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Buscando a Warp*

Warp:
Tengo 2 preguntas para ti:
1. Como le haces para postear fotos e intercalarlas con textos, me gustaria en los proximos post hacer lo mismo que tu haces que, de cada foto das una descripcion, esto para hacer lo mismo y poder explicarles mejor las imagenes. 
2. Quiero pintar la All Mountain como tu lo hiciste con la tuya, leí que ya posteaste esta informacion, pero la he estado buscando y no la encuentro, podrias darme el link.

Por otro lado coincido con tu apreciacion del 5 th element, es un sistema fenomenal, a ti te funciana muy bien porque eres un biker ligero y tambien la perfeccion de manufactura y diseño de tu SB le ayuda mucho al 5th.
Lo que pasa que el biker promedio, no tiene los conocimiento que tu tienes y que se requieren para poner a punto un SVP, y sacarles el maximo provecho para el cual fueron diseñados, entonces como no saben calibrarlo dicen que "no sirven"
:nono:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yo puedo ayudar con la pregunta 1

puedes usar los tags


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp:
> 2. Quiero pintar la All Mountain como tu lo hiciste con la tuya, leí que ya posteaste esta informacion, pero la he estado buscando y no la encuentro, podrias darme el link.


Cris ya resnpondio la primera...

Aqui va la segunda...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=276195&highlight=poo+brown+lowers

Pero... El acabado que le di no es durable. Aguanta algunos rasguños, pero no mucho. Eso si, el retoque es muy, pero muy barato. 

Si tienes unos focos de alta intensidad, pon los lowers debajo de ellos cuando este secando la pintura. El acabado será un poco mas durable. Tambien hay una pintura para motor que dicen que es muy aguantadora. Yo la he visto en la Comercial Mexicana (o era el Wal-Mart??).


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp:
Muchas gracias por el link, ya vi el trabajo que hiciste con tu All Mountain, deveras que estas grueso para la mecanica:eekster: 
Te quedo genial, yo me imagine que era algo mas sencillo, nada mas empapelar y rociar el spray.
Pero sinceramente para que quede con un acabado profesional (lo mas parecido al original) se tiene que hacer lo que tu hiciste. Y eso excede mis capacidades mecanicas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp:
> Muchas gracias por el link, ya vi el trabajo que hiciste con tu All Mountain, deveras que estas grueso para la mecanica:eekster:
> Te quedo genial, yo me imagine que era algo mas sencillo, nada mas empapelar y rociar el spray.
> Pero sinceramente para que quede con un acabado profesional (lo mas parecido al original) se tiene que hacer lo que tu hiciste. Y eso excede mis capacidades mecanicas.


Es bien facil darle servicio a una AM1!!!

Checate este site:

http://www.freewebs.com/warpweb/marzocchiam1tuning.htm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Creo que esta hablando de pintarla namas, o no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Creo que esta hablando de pintarla namas, o no?


Si, pero para pintar los lowers como hice, tienes que "sacarlas" de la tijera.

Ya sabes que es facil, es cosa de aventarse.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Puedes pintarla sin sacarle los uppers


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Puedes pintarla sin sacarle los uppers


Si, puedes empapelar y ya... Pero la parte de abajo y la cercana a los sellos te va a quedar media cacariza... Pero pues todo depende de cuanto tiempo te quieras gastar.


----------

